# Wie heftig seid ihr schon gestürtzt???



## THESpitfire (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich wollt mal fragen was ihr den schon für Stürze hinter 
euch habt?? 
Ich habe mir zum beispiel vorgestern an einer super-flachen steinmauer  drei Vorderzähne ausgeschlagen.


----------



## biker ben (22. Oktober 2003)

boah aua das tut weh 
wie is das denn bekommste die wieder rein? oder unechte´?
also ich stürze jedentag paar mal wenn ihc fahr, weils mir oft das hr raushaut, aber bis auf prellung oder riesen blaue flecken bekomm ihc da nix.
sonst hatte ich mal ne tiefe schürwunde am bein von 15cmx40cm oder ab und zu mal das pedal oder die kettenblätter ins schienbein oder wade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THESpitfire (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich krieg Ceramic Zähne . 
Am ort des geschehens habe ich nurnoch ein kleines Stück Zahn gefunden, und das bringt ja nichts.


----------



## King Loui (22. Oktober 2003)

die zwei verletzungen die ich mir seit meiner trialbetätigung zugezogen habe, sind einmal eine gehirnerschütterung (bremse durchgerutscht, zum glück habe ich immer einen helm aus, weil sonst wäre das nicht nur mit einer gehirnerschütterung ausgegangen) und ein geprelltes steißbein bei einem speed front wheelie. das war wohl das unangenehmste was ich bis jetzt überhaupt in meinem leben hatte. sonst stolper ich meistens vom bike, falls mal ein sprung nicht so klappen will, oder versuch möglichst vom bike zu springen und so gut es geht elegant fallen, da es in der stadt doch dumm aussieht wenn man voll auf die fresse fliegt.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Oktober 2003)

mmh, also mein härtestes war wo ich mir den Ellenbogen Ramponirt habe, halt voll abgefangen damit auf dem Asphalt und mußte mit 6 Stichen genäht werden und daneben noch ne große Schürfwunde, aber ging schon.(habsch auch n Bild, wenn ichs find mach ichs mal rein) Sonst Halt damals immer ins Schienenbein aber irgendwie passirt das net mehr.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Oktober 2003)

Ahh, war auf unsere Seite... http://www.chainreaction.de/pictures/kohl/large/kohl_wunde.JPG


----------



## matthias,wandel (23. Oktober 2003)

nicht schlecht   hoch


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte bißher einen richtig krassen sturz, das war Ostern 2002.
Da wollt ich auf sonen rundlich, spitzzulaufenden ca. 90cm-1m hohen Stein auf HR treter machen, bin nicht hoch genugt mit dem HR auf den SAtein gekommen, habe blind weitergetreten, habe mich ausgehebelt und platsch auf der anderen Seite volle Kanne auf Gesicht geklatscht, Mit den Zähnen war gotseindank nix, aber  fast die´ganze rechte Gesichtshälfte aufgeschürft und ich habe mir in die unterlippe gebissen(fast kmplt durchgebissen), musste mit 4Stichen genäht werden(im Mund drinne), ich bin aber 3Tage später wieder Trial gefahren


----------



## Hordak (23. Oktober 2003)

Also ich fahr ja (noch!) kein Trial, aber beim FR hab ich mal nen Bauchklatscher auf Asphalt gemacht, nachdem ich bei nem Bergabsprung mit 45 km/h über den Lenker gegangen bin... Hatte zum Glück Schoner und Integralhelm auf, so bescherte mir der Sturz "nur" eine schwere Gehirnerschütterung, Rippenprellungen, eine gestreckte Nackenwirbelsäule (war halt nicht mehr C-förmig wies sein soll, sondern gerade, ka wie das auf fachmännisch heisst...) und ein paar kleinere Schürfwunden und blaue Flecken an Handballen, Knöchel und Hüfte. Zu meinen Eltern meinte der Arzt, die Schutzausrüstung hätte ihren Dienst getan und hätt ich den Helm nicht aufgehabt hätte das sehr viel böser ausgehn können. Kann man sich ja denken was das heisst  
"Glücklicherweise" weiss ich von dem Sturz nicht mehr allzu viel, ncoh knapp 3 Jahre danach fehlen mir ca. 4 Stunden Gedächtnis. Kann mich nur noch an die Anfahrt zum Sprung erinnern, und das nächste was ich weiss ist dass ich im Krankenhaus lag und meine Mutter neben mir saß... Sturz, warten auf Krankenwagen, Fahrt im Krankenwagen, Untersuchungen, alles weg!!
Lustigerweise hatte das Rad nur nen Platten und ne abgebrochene Tachohalterung...
Also tragt immer schön Helm und Schoner  

Ach ja: 2 Wochen später, als ich grad zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike saß, hab ich mir den rechten Arm gebrochen, genau im Ellenbogengelenk... Da hatte ich so die Schnauze voll vom Biken dass ich ein Jahr gar nicht gefahren bin und ernsthaft überlegt hab mein Bike zu verkaufen... Hab ich dann zum Glück nicht gemacht, und heute macht das Biken auch wieder Spaß


----------



## interlock (23. Oktober 2003)

neben den ganzen prellungen und schürfwunden hab ich mir vor jahren beim wettbewerb mal den dicken zeh gebrochen.  
und ne gehirnerschütterung hatte ich mal. allerdings nicht beim trialen sondern mit der dirt karre. mit thempo ca 30 vom pedal abgerutscht und mit voller wucht mitten auf der straße auf den asphalt gedengelt ohne helm


----------



## Markes (23. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mir vor ca. 3 jahren auch die frontzähne rausgeschlagen! bin damals noch DH ohne integralhelm gefahren! Der war zu dem zeitpunkt noch mit der post unterwegs!  
vorderad in einer wurzel hängengeblieben und ich einen abflug gemacht! bin vol mit der fresse auf nen stein geknallt! es tat aber überhaupt nicht weh! hab dann aber schnell gemerkt das was nicht stimmt!
naja, war ein riesen theater und ein haufen spritzen usw. jetzt ist aber eigentlich alles ok! habe nen keramik ersatz! aber es ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen! habe dadurch schon mehrere wurzelsektionen gehabt mit kiefer aufmeiseln usw. + nerven ziehen und lauter so schöne dinge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THESpitfire (23. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir tat es auch nich weh! 
Weis auch nicht wieso, aber als ich mit der Zunge über meine Zähne gegangen bin hab ich fast geheult!! 
Da waren sie wech!


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (23. Oktober 2003)

ne ich hab den längsten


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2003)

Bin vor ca. 7 Jahren einen Singeltrail runtergeheizt, nur sagte mir kein Mensch das nach der Kurve ein Felsbrocken liegt!!!
Bin dann über den Lenker und noch weitere 5-6m frei auf einen Baum zugeflogen!!

Starke Gehirnerschütterung, Prellungen, Platzwunde -> eine Woche Krankenhaus!!!!


----------



## Bwana (31. Oktober 2003)

bitte bitte bitte, könnt ihr nich aufhören, wenn ich das hier sehe dann wird mir ganz flau im magen:kotz: 
ich hab mich nur mal dick mit rennrad in graben gepackt auf wettkampf, is aber zum glück nix passiert, der dornenbusch hat mich aufgefangen


----------



## crazymonkey (31. Oktober 2003)

@bwana!

nein es geht weiter!!!  

letztens hat sich mein hochschwangerer unterleib beim rumbannern auf mederfufsch (1,50m) hohe mauern in den speichen verfangen, das iss er einfach abgerisse!?

ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen, wie ich das überlebt habe!


gepriesen sei gott! 

   

das ist ja wohl der fetteste sturz oder was?


----------



## City Driver (1. November 2003)

Hm...das versteh ich jetzt nich wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N3X (3. November 2003)

Wenn man das so liest, hat man entweder

a) wieder Lust zum Trialen weil es einem dabei nicht so dreckig geht
oder
b) KEINE Lust mehr weil man doch das "Alter" noch geniesen will...

Ich wart ma ab.
Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Helm oder Knieschützer....


----------



## mtb-trialer (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von N3X _
> *KEINE Lust mehr weil man doch das "Alter" noch geniesen will...
> 
> Hab bis jetzt noch keinen Helm oder Knieschützer.... *



also wenn du dein späteres leben nach einem sturz, auf den kopf, noch wirklich genießen willst, dann soltest du dir schnellstens einen helm besorgen.....


----------



## N3X (3. November 2003)

Ich werd damit warten bis ich über die Bordsteinkante sehen kann.

Ne im Ernst ich bin noch nicht so weit, dass die angestrebten Höhen irgendwie gefährlich werden könnten...


----------



## mtb-trialer (3. November 2003)

das glaubst du! THESpitfire(nen freund von mir) hat sich auch nicht an ner 2m mauer sondern an einem 20cm käntchen die zähne ausgeschlagen!! 

p.s. noch mal mein beileid malte....


----------



## City Driver (4. November 2003)

Wow hier heißt noch jemand Malte? Krass.

Ich hab mich letztens richtig derb an ner Bordsteinkannte auf die Nase gelegt.
Backwheelhop drauf, runter und wieder rauf. Der letzte war ein bisschen zu weit und schwups packt die Bremse nich richtig.
Mit dem Rücken auf die Kante. An dieser Stelle wäre auch eine Rücken Panzerung sinnvoll.


----------



## Ray (4. November 2003)

ich persönlich plädiere für ein suspensorium... 

bin nach nem weitem gap gestern sowas von unglücklich an der kante des extrem weichen und bequem koxx sattels hängengeblieben das ich immer noch schmerzen beim pissen hab....


----------



## N3X (4. November 2003)

Super ich kann ja wohl schlecht mit ner Ritterrüstung fahren. 

Ne Scherz beiseite. Ich hab mit meinem Händler schon geredet. Schienbeinschoner sind schon bestellt und Helm werd ich mir im Skateshop holen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. November 2003)

wollt nen 5 Cm schmalen streifen mit roller nehmen Hr rutscht weg..ich knall aufn rücken... danach hab ich blut gespuckt...verdacht auf nierenanriss hat sich zum glück nicht bestätigt.
beckenknochen geprellt ...weil die Hr bremse durchzog.

vatertagstour.....ich komm mit meinem bike etwas schräg auf...reifen knickt um...heine hand aufm asphalt der lenker hinein..3 finger gebrochen.






ich wollt ne winzige 3er treppe backhoppen als ich unten aufkomme rutsch ich mitn fuss von der pedale ab....musste mit 8 stichen genäht werden...


----------



## billi (7. November 2003)

wie ich das hier alles so lese und sehe muss ich sagen ich hatte bisher recht viel glueck 
obwohl ich in chamonix (oder wie das geschrieben wird) kanz knapp dem tot von der schippe gesprungen bin als bei ner kurve im downhill doch etwas weit raus kahm und grad so an der kante stehen blieb , da gings bestimmt 10 meter steil berg ab , glück gehabt


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. November 2003)

ach das können die in NWD doch auch...10 meter droppen is doch kein ding.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (7. November 2003)

aber nicht mit nem 1000 DM hardtail ohne helm usw.


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2003)

Also ich habe mich mal auf nem Zickzackweg im Herbst(Weg war gefroren)aufe fresse gelegt!VR weggerutsch ich über lenker und mit zahn auf asphal!zahn kleine ecke abgesplittert und lippe voll fett dick und am bluten!


Ansonsten bei wheelie von ner Tischtennis platte(war auch rutschig) a wieder genau aufn kopf(ohne helm)!hr durchgedreht!
naja 3 tage kopfschmerzen und ne beule auf der stirn!


----------



## N3X (7. November 2003)

Wenn ich mirs recht überlege sollte ich mir bald nen Helm zulegen...


----------



## Mjoellnir (8. November 2003)

Hab mir als ich von nem ca. 1 m Obstacle ein Parallel-Bunnyhop runtermchen wollte, Kreuzband und meniskus im linken Knie gerrissen.
Kam daher, dass ich das net mit meinem Rad probiert hab sondern mit nem urst schweren BMX rad, hab dann denn BH net ganz zur Kante geschafft, so das das Rad gekippt ist und ich mit dem Oberkörper auf der Strasse lag und mit dem Fuss auf dem Obstacle, dann fiel der Rahmen genau auf das knie des ausgestreckten beines und zog das ziemlich heftig runter, während der Fuss oben verweilte.


----------



## TRAILER (8. November 2003)

eine seite vom lenker ín eine bodenplatte und die andere seite hat mir meine achsel rasiert ca. 15 cm HAUT ab. ach und also ob das nicht schon gereicht hat ist mein knie auf nem spitzen stein gespickt und das blut ist nur so raus gespritz.
ja und dann hat der krankenwagen mich geholt.
im der notaufnahme wurde das knie genäht mit 5 stichen.
und die achsel verklebt....

im lenker hat mein kumpel noch die haut gefunden.
also immer schön mit helm fahren.


----------



## Mjoellnir (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *
> also immer schön mit helm fahren. *



Jo, Helm und Safety Gear _muss_ sein !
Auch wenn ein Helm nicht vor allem beschützen kann, tut er seine Sache doch sehr gut


----------



## TRAILER (9. November 2003)

was mach ich mit den achseln?
achselschützer gibts ja nicht.


----------



## aramis (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *was mach ich mit den achseln?
> achselschützer gibts ja nicht. *



rasieren...


----------



## Bwana (9. November 2003)

gute idee ara, was aber nix daran ändert ds man sich die haut abreisen kann  
musste einfetten, dann flutschtste aber wennde "auf die achsel fällst"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (9. November 2003)

ne ich hab da son vete creme zeug ist auch gut fürn pipi.


----------



## Bwana (9. November 2003)

alter was gehtn?!?!?!?! 
wo schmierst du dir denn eigentlich überall creme hin  :kotz:


----------



## TRAILER (9. November 2003)

ist auch gut für die nasenhaare.
nur das riecht immer ein bissel stark nach amoniak(oda so)


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. November 2003)

@trailer:was machst du???? du schmierst dir AMONIAK creme aufn pullermann    
....man du musst doch voll schmerzfrei leben  
 wogegen soll das dann eigentlich helfen??? oder macht dich das geil


----------

